

Show HN: Replace links with text to improve readability - elemenofi
http://github.com/elemenofi/unlink

======
elemenofi
Sometimes, when I want to study a subject in Wikipedia, I end up hopping in
between articles because the links are just too damn tempting.

I made a little chrome extension to replace all anchor links with plain text
to increase readability and concentration.

It also has the option to restore the links, although sometimes images and
such need a full reload :(

I will keep on improving it in the future, this is just a 0.0.1 which works.

Thanks for your time and I hope at least on of you will find this useful.

adios

[http://github.com/elemenofi/unlink](http://github.com/elemenofi/unlink)

